# long 480dtc 3point help



## max81 (May 23, 2020)

not sure what's similar in model but my 480 3point is pulsing? under load. I only notice it anyways under load, so far I've changed the fluid and filter, using spec fluid. still no change, the hotter it gets the worse it gets and with heavy implements it will shake a man to death. also any info on a 480 out there? internet don't show much if anything on that model, any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmm... sounds like a piston seal perhaps.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This may give some idea of what to look for. Down in the page 150 area.
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/long-tractor-service-manual-for-360-460-510-series.19/


----------



## max81 (May 23, 2020)

thank you very much! lots of helpful info in there. not the same model but everything is made similar or the same and should help put me in the right direction. love the old tractor but finding anything for the 480 is far and few in between.


pogobill said:


> This may give some idea of what to look for. Down in the page 150 area.
> https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/long-tractor-service-manual-for-360-460-510-series.19





pogobill said:


> This may give some idea of what to look for. Down in the page 150 area.
> https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/long-tractor-service-manual-for-360-460-510-series.19/


----------

